# Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv7-6013eg?



## master.of.war (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir einen Laptop zulegen und bin auf folgenden Laptop gestoßen:
*Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv7-6013eg*

Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv7-6013eg Entertainment Notebook PC günstig kaufen aus Notebook & Laptop - Notebooks - Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv7-6013eg Entertainment Notebook PC - comtech.de online shop für günstig Einkaufen im Internet

Ich fand alle Daten und den Preis sehr gut und wollte Fragen ob ihr in der Preisklasse von 700-800 mir diesen Empfehlen könnt oder ob ich besseres kennt 

Mfg
master.of.war


----------



## Killertofu (8. Mai 2011)

also die leistung sieht gar nicht schlecht aus, vor allem für den preis. ich würde dir trotzdem zu etwas anderen raten. genau wegen solchen gründen habe ich auch zu hp gegriffen und merke wie schlecht die verarbeitung, der service sowie auch die performance im vergleich zu gleich ausgestatteten laptops ist. außerdem ist der prozessor wie eigentlich glaube alle i5 für notebooks ein dual core. 

desweiteren habe ich eine bewertung gefunden wo zu lesen was das der lüfter bei dem laptop schon im office betrieb recht stark drehen soll. das problem habe ich auch bei meinem dv5, der ist dann immer am limit der cpu temparatur, was ich keinen wünsche. sprich der lüfter ist nerfig laut und nach 1 monat hat er schon in einem sauberen zimmer so viel staub angesaugt das er wegen überhitzungen in spielen oder cad arbeiten abschmiert. das muss absolut nicht sein.

Ich würde dir da eher zu so einem laptop raten: Packard Bell EASYNOTE LS11HR-202GE 17" Knaller - Core i7-2630QM HD6650M & USB3.0

packard bell soll zwar auch nicht so hammer sein, allerdings ist die ausstattung etwas besser und der service meines wissens nach auch. ein studienkollege von mir hat einen, musste einmal eingeschickt werden, war nach einer woche wieder da und alles super. sie haben sogar die festplatte überprüft, festgestellt das diese sektorenfehler hat, backup des inhalts auf eine andere gespielt und diese eingebaut. das finde ich schon einen sehr guten service, vor allem alles kostenlos.

aber im endeffekt ist es ja deine entscheidung, ich bleib jetzt nur noch bei festrechnern und kleinen lenovo notebooks ohne leistung für unterwegs^^


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

Packard Bell sind Acer Notebooks mit ähnlich gutem Service!

Von HP sollte man im Consumerbereich tatsächlich etwas Abstand nehmen. Aber dies darf bitte nicht als Wertung verstanden werden.


----------

